# Windows 7 advanced sharing settings not staying



## hat (Nov 23, 2009)

In Windows 7, I can't get my advanced sharing settings to stick. If I change something in the Home profile, the Public profile might change along with it, or it just won't stick at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

hat said:


> In Windows 7, I can't get my advanced sharing settings to stick. If I change something in the Home profile, the Public profile might change along with it, or it just won't stick at all.



ugh, ive pretty much given up trying to understand how windows 7 handles sharing. i hope you get it figured out.


----------



## hat (Nov 24, 2009)

It would be nice if it would stay to the settings I set it to though.


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2009)

This is getting really annoying. On my laptop, I can go in and turn on file and printer sharing, save settings, go back in and it will still be off. On my desktop, I can turn on network discovery, save changes, go back and it's still off.

Why does it simply refuse to accept my settings?


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the screen I am talking about. I can click on "Turn on network discovery", click on save changes, then go back in and it will still be set to off, even though I had just turned it on.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

i recall something like this


i think it may have been related to being in a homegroup - leave one if you're in one


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not in a homegroup


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

have you got it set to a "home" profile and not work or public?







(BTW, use TPU capture - it'll make your screenshots a lot easier to manage)


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's a home profile. I have the same problem on my laptop as well, only it's with file and printer sharing.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

i remember running into this on the RC, but not the solution - i found it via google, and it fixed it so i forgot it since it never came back


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2009)

Ermmm... do you remember what you searched for when you found the solution, or what website it was on?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

hat said:


> Ermmm... do you remember what you searched for when you found the solution, or what website it was on?



i just tried googling now and cant find it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2009)

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/29373cf8-0c1b-4bdb-aeb2-8bf458adef27/







Change settings -> network ID

i think choosing "home" may fix it


i also recall something about a service beign disabled may be related... did you disable the windows firewall service, for example?


edit: from the thread



> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2009)

I didn't disable the Windows Firewall service (although I did turn off the firewall in the Network properties). I use the "tweaked" configuration found here. SSDP in set to Manual and on, UPnP is set to Manual but it's off.

It suddenly works on my desktop but I still have the same problem on my laptop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 28, 2009)

When I was setting up my parents network, I had to go into everest and check how the PC's naming was. For some reason, their two laptops where done with two different PC names and so I had to go and reset those in order for them to show up. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2009)

Nah, my computers all have seperate names: Kuma, Laptop, Sempron_3000, and Coppermine (but it's not running atm). They're also all part of the Workgroup network.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, but what I was saying is this.. Everest will show you the names of the computer.. if the computer isn't named right on all fields, meaning all fields have to be Worded right (caps lowercase letters/numbers), it leads to sharing not happening.. That's what I'm throwing at ya.


----------



## MaxSerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I disabled certain Windows features using the Windows 7 Manager Software to increase my computer's performance.
Enabling those features allowed me to change advaced sharing settings (they didn't reset afterwards) and also 'Sharing' appeared in my folders' properties.
I reenabled
'Disable the discovery of UPnP devices on your local network'
'I do not use Security Center'
'I am a single user with one internet connection'
'I do not need to shares Windows Media Player libraries to other networked pi...'
found in Windows 7 Manager -> Optimizer -> Service Manager -> Optimize.
Not sure which of the four did the trick though.


----------

